# What are the benenfits of staying in Disney orlando timeshare?



## spottie (Mar 3, 2006)

We own Marriott timeshare and can easily exchange into any of the Marriott in Orlando.  We can also pull some of the Disney timeshare (Old Key West & Saratoga Springs.)  I am just wondering what are the advantages of staying at Disney timeshare?  Since we have to pay more in exchange fees trading outside the Marriott system. (We will be traveling with a 3 year old and a 3 month baby.)


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 3, 2006)

From my perspective, the biggest advantage is being onsite, and having access to the Disney transportation to and from the parks.  No traffic, no parking, etc.  Much more amenable to taking a break back to your condo during the day when you're so close.  It used to be non-Disney people exchanging into Disney were charged a $99 surcharge (in addition to the higher exchange fee above the intenral Marriott II exchange fee), but don't know if that's still the case.......

-David


----------



## Denise L (Mar 3, 2006)

I also read recently on the disboards (I think) that exchangers can use Disney's Magical Express transportation to and from MCO. This was a free service introduced to celebrate Disneyland's 50th Anniversary..there will be a charge after the celebration is over sometime later this year.  You can have your luggage "magically" appear in your villa and you are transported by coach to the resort. On the return, your luggage is checked in at your resort (if you are flying on a participating airline) and you don't deal with it until you land at home.  

I found that being on site with small children was a definite plus.  With teenagers, my sisters found it fine to be offsite at the HGVC.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 3, 2006)

Also, if you are staying on site you can take advantage of extra magic hours.   Every day at least one park will open one hour earlier for onsite guest and another park will stay open 3 hours later for onsite guests only.   

Another perk is the package return to your resort.  If you purchase anything at the parks but don't want to carry around all day you don't have to.

Another perk is that you can make reservations for dining 180 days advance for the 1st 10 days you are at the resort.  Another words you can call on the 180 day mark and make all your dining reservations up to the next 10 days (it is limited to the number of days you are staying so if you are only staying 7 days then you can only make 7 days worth of dining reservations).

Finally, for me it is the magic.  But that's me.  I stay in all kinds of timeshares throughout the year so staying on site at disney is important to me.  It is different from any other timeshare I've stayed.

GL...


----------



## littlestar (Mar 4, 2006)

The Disney DVC resorts have slides at the main pools. Saratoga has a zero entry pool (which would be nice for small children). 

If you couldn't get a DVC resort during the time you want to go, I've also heard good things about Marriott's Horizon resort (great for kids and has themed pools with slides). 

The transportation when you stay at Disney is very convenient. It runs every day about every 20 minutes and then keeps running about an hour after the parks close. It makes it convenient to go back to the resort for a nap or a swim. And what we like is that one person can go back and the others stay in the parks longer if they want to. We don't all have to stick together if one person is tired and the other one isn't. 

The Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas are close enough to walk to Epcot. The Villas at Wilderness Lodge have either boat or bus transportation to the Magic Kingdom. I know these resorts don't come up as often as Saratoga or Old Key West, but every once in a while you'll see one for exchange.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 4, 2006)

The biggest benefit is a lighter wallet.  I am always trying to lose weight.


----------



## spottie (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your reply and suggestions.  I ended up booking a Marriott Grand Vista 2 bedroom with my AC for President's day week next year.  

Although I can pull Disney, they are mostly January next year and we are going skiing during that time.  Booking Marriott though, we can choose exactly the date I want.  Will try next time for Disney.


----------



## jtridle (Mar 7, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> The transportation when you stay at Disney is very convenient. It runs every day about every 20 minutes and then keeps running about an hour after the parks close. It makes it convenient to go back to the resort for a nap or a swim. And what we like is that one person can go back and the others stay in the parks longer if they want to. We don't all have to stick together if one person is tired and the other one isn't. /QUOTE]
> 
> If we are staying at the Beach, how do we pick up these shuttles?  Do we just go out there and stand?  What do we have to show that proves we are staying there at the resort, and same on return I suppose?  Thanks???


----------



## littlestar (Mar 7, 2006)

jtridle said:
			
		

> littlestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2006)

Disney Vacation Club members who make reservations using their DVC points can buy the Disney Dining Plan, which can be a very good value for some people.  I don't know if exchangers can buy the dining plan, though. 

Other onsite benefits include:
Free Transit to/from the airport (there may be a charge for this in the future)
Free Transit around Disneyworld
Extra Park hours
Ability to put everything your room key (i.e., tickets, food & gift purchases at the parks, etc)         
Package delivery to your resort
Free valet parking at the hotels that offer valet parking    (I think exchangers get this)

And of course, you are *really* close.  I left my room at Beach Club and was inside Epcot 7 minutes later!


----------



## lisa1001 (Mar 8, 2006)

Exchangers (and renters) can also purchase the dining plan.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone renting points to stay at a DVC resort, and those exchanging into DVC resorts can get the dining plan.

As for the Disney Transportation, ANYONE can use Disney Transportation.  You don't have to be staying at a Disney hotel to be able to use it.  

I don't usually stay on site, but I love the Extra Magic Hour perks.  I also love the fact that you don't have to carry around cash if you don't want to...all your charges can be put on your room key, to be paid when you check out.  I also love that you can have your packages shipped to your resort, so you don't have to carry them around all day!!!


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> As for the Disney Transportation, ANYONE can use Disney Transportation.  You don't have to be staying at a Disney hotel to be able to use it.


Anyone with valid park media can use most transportation. Although not tightly enforced, there are a few forms of transportation that is not open to everyone.
The resort monorail comes to mind. That mono is only suppose to be used by guests staying at The Contemporary, Polynesian, and Grand Floridian, or those that have business at those resorts.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Free valet parking at the hotels that offer valet parking


Judy, I believe this is reserved for Members but I could be wrong.
Also, free valet is only offered at the DVC Resorts, not all resorts.
One more interesting thing is that the DVC Member doesn't have to be staying at WDW to use this perk.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> Finally, for me it is the magic.  But that's me.


Me too.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> ...As for the Disney Transportation, ANYONE can use Disney Transportation.  You don't have to be staying at a Disney hotel to be able to use it....


Not Magical Express -- for that, they seem to (at least sometimes) actually check that you are staying onsite.

Anyway, the point about Disney transportation is that if you are staying onsite, you don't need a car.  If you stay offsite, you can use Disney transit to get from park to park, but it won't get you back to your hotel.





			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Judy, I believe [free valet parking] is reserved for Members but I could be wrong.
> Also, free valet is only offered at the DVC Resorts, not all resorts.
> One more interesting thing is that the DVC Member doesn't have to be staying at WDW to use this perk.


I thought I had gotten free valet parking when I exchanged in, but I might be confusing exchanging in with a time when I rented from another DVC member. 

I didn't realize that the free valet parking was only at the DVC resorts (so, I assume that's Boardwalk, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge.)  Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 9, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Not Magical Express -- for that, they seem to (at least sometimes) actually check that you are staying onsite.



You're right...I only was talking about the monorail and bus system.

And I NEVER EVER heard that only guests of the Poly, Grand Floridian or Contemp can use the monorail.  As far as I know, once you are on WDW property going to their parks or resorts, anyone can use the busses or monorail.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 9, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> And I NEVER EVER heard that only guests of the Poly, Grand Floridian or Contemp can use the monorail.  As far as I know, once you are on WDW property going to their parks or resorts, anyone can use the busses or monorail.


Any paying guest can use the express monorail and the Epcot monorail.
The resort monorail is intended for those resort guests, and folks with dinner reservations at those hotels and so forth.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 9, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Any paying guest can use the express monorail and the Epcot monorail.
> The resort monorail is intended for those resort guests, and folks with dinner reservations at those hotels and so forth.



Carl,

"Officially"...is this really true?  In other words, you couldn't use the monorail to go shopping at the Grand Floridian?


----------



## Carl D (Mar 9, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> Carl,
> 
> "Officially"...is this really true?  In other words, you couldn't use the monorail to go shopping at the Grand Floridian?


I would say yes, you could since shopping is legitimate business at the GF.

I have only seen Cast Members checking resort ID's at the monorail station once or twice in my life, so I really don't think Disney cares all that much.
I think the original intent was to avoid over crowding of that mono at park closing, since it does stop at Ticket & Transportation Center. It's nice for someone staying at the Grand Floridian to avoid long monorail lines and no seats. 
I also think this helps cut down on people parking at the Poly and hopping the monorail.

I have also seen them check resort ID's at the small boat dock that runs to Poly and GF.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the "official" word on the resort monorail.  No one has ever checked IDs on me or anyone else I know for that matter.  There is no way for anyone on the monorail to know what dinner ressies you have, or where you MIGHT want to eat that night.  And they aren't going to stop you from checking out the resort, because you might like what you see and stay there one day!  (A lot of people take the resort monorail and stop at every resort to see what it's like...I do this at Christmas time, because everything is decorated so beautifully)  So I wouldn't worry about using the resort monorail AT ALL.  It's there, so use it.  They won't check your ID.  And I have NEVER seen anything in writing that states it's for resort guests only.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about the "official" word on the resort monorail.  No one has ever checked IDs on me or anyone else I know for that matter.  There is no way for anyone on the monorail to know what dinner ressies you have, or where you MIGHT want to eat that night.  And they aren't going to stop you from checking out the resort, because you might like what you see and stay there one day!  (A lot of people take the resort monorail and stop at every resort to see what it's like...I do this at Christmas time, because everything is decorated so beautifully)  So I wouldn't worry about using the resort monorail AT ALL.  It's there, so use it.  They won't check your ID.  And I have NEVER seen anything in writing that states it's for resort guests only.


I do agree with you that it's no big deal, especially during normal park hours. The only time it matters is at park closing. It's really not fair to the folks paying $500/night at the GF to have to wait in long lines so off site folks can disembark at the TTC.
I also agree that checking out a resort is legitimate business. 

I personally have been ID'd once at the mono (park closing), and twice when boarding the small boat to the Poly. This is over 12 years and 40 trips to WDW, so it doesn't happen often.

Rules do change over the years, but the biggest thing is rules are only enforced a small percentage of the time.
That is classic Disney.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Why pay to stay in lesser accomodations?*



			
				spottie said:
			
		

> We own Marriott timeshare and can easily exchange into any of the Marriott in Orlando.  We can also pull some of the Disney timeshare (Old Key West & Saratoga Springs.)  I am just wondering what are the advantages of staying at Disney timeshare?  Since we have to pay more in exchange fees trading outside the Marriott system. (We will be traveling with a 3 year old and a 3 month baby.)


Unless the minor items listed in the posts above, with the possible exception of the extended park hours which can be attractive to some, appeal to you I would say you'll be happier at a Marriott resort. Besides the extra cost II charges you'll also get hit with the DVC exchange penalty of $95 (a pure ripoff but thats been hashed over before) to stay in a unit that will not be equal to what you have come to expect at your Marriott properties. The DVC units stress a lobby theme  that supposedly overcomes what is usually a smaller and far less equipped unit - but, and this is what you pay for, it has "the magic".  Decide for yourself if that is worth giving up your Marriott property and additional dollars. I know my answer is no but thats just one opinion. 

Enjoy your Orlando visit either way.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> to stay in a unit that will not be equal to what you have come to expect at your Marriott properties.


I have never stayed in a Marriott TS, so I can't speak from experience.

With that said, I have read many posts here from folks who have stayed at both, and I only remember about equal pros and cons.

In other words, this is all a matter of opinion.



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> The DVC units stress a lobby theme  that supposedly overcomes what is usually a smaller and far less equipped unit


John, purely out of curiosity, what makes DVC have far less equipped units?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Comapre*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> I have never stayed in a Marriott TS, so I can't speak from experience.
> 
> With that said, I have read many posts here from folks who have stayed at both, and I only remember about equal pros and cons.
> 
> In other words, this is all a matter of opinion.



The level of quality and furnishings at most Marriott timeshares are second to none and few, including DVC, are equal.  Until you experience one it is hard to know what an upscale experience it is. 




> John, purely out of curiosity, what makes DVC have far less equipped units?



Most of the DVC units are much smaller physically than an equivilent Marriott unit.  Items like the mini-kitchens vs a full sized at the Marriott as well as the amount of things like entertainment equipment and in unit washer/dryers missing in many DVC's.  It certainly isn't the little touches like the mouse soaps but the overall level of home like equipment vs a hotel type outfitting.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> The level of quality and furnishings at most Marriott timeshares are second to none and few, including DVC, are equal.  Until you experience one it is hard to know what an upscale experience it is.


Okay, so if I'm reading this correctly, DVC has about equal quality with Marriott. 
Your earlier post seemed like DVC would be a let down compared to Marriott.



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Items like the mini-kitchens vs a full sized at the Marriott as well as the amount of things like entertainment equipment and in unit washer/dryers missing in many DVC's.  It certainly isn't the little touches like the mouse soaps but the overall level of home like equipment vs a hotel type outfitting.


I'll concede the kitchens are not full size, but they do have everything. It's more than enough to cook anything you want, which is zero for me!

Every single one, two, and three bedroom DVC villa has a washer/dryer in the unit . The studios do not, but they do have free public use ones.

I'm not sure what else, but as you know DVC supplies all the amenities of a hotel, plus all the villa stuff (laundry detergent, coffee, shampoo and so on...).


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Like it or not Marriott sets the standard*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Okay, so if I'm reading this correctly, DVC has about equal quality with Marriott.
> Your earlier post seemed like DVC would be a let down compared to Marriott.
> 
> .


It is a let down when compared to Marriott. In some cases it is to meet the "theme" but in every case I've ever seen the furnishings aren't even close to Marriott timeshare quality.  Like the "magic" it is hard to explain but it is the difference between a nice Chevy or Corrolla vs a Cadillac or Lexus. The base frame may be the same but the end result is miles apart. For those who judge the timeshare unit experience based on Marriott the DVC units of the same size designation (1 BR, 2BR, etc) aren't in the same league.  Thats ignoring the size and other differences that would most likely also be a negative surprise to a Marriott owner.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, when you said "and few, including DVC, are equal", I took that a different way than what you meant.

Anyway, I stay in Marriott hotels a lot. I mean a real lot. Also every other hotel brand you can think of... A LOT. Almost 200 nights per year...

I have yet to see any furnishings that put DVC to shame. 

Now, if I walk into the Ethan Allen store...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think Hyatt Furnishings are way better than Marriott's.  Marriott does not do a good job of designing creative floor plans and decorating them with balance.  They will spend a ton of money on the furnishings and put oversized furniture in the room.  Not good balance.   Many of the Marriott's I've stayed in are the 3 hotel room floor plan.  It's great for hotel conversions.  But, nothing compared to the timeshare specific floor plans of other high end resorts.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*I expected Abraham Lincoln to walk in*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Okay, when you said "and few, including DVC, are equal", I took that a different way than what you meant.
> 
> Anyway, I stay in Marriott hotels a lot. I mean a real lot. Also every other hotel brand you can think of... A LOT. Almost 200 nights per year...
> 
> ...


Agreed (again)!  I'm not talking about Marriott hotel level furnishings. There is a specific level that every Marriott timeshare I've been in has that is Ethan Allen (or better) in it's look and feel. If you ever have a chance stay at one and you'll see what I mean.  I last stayed at the Manor House in Williamsburg and it still stands as the nicest timeshare I've ever seen although the location is not the greatest.  It is jaw dropping to simply walk the halls (speaking of the original section not the newer, still nice, phase).  Think "Hall of Presidents" in a timeshare and you have a basic idea of what it feels like.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 10, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> The level of quality and furnishings at most Marriott timeshares are second to none and few, including DVC, are equal.  Until you experience one it is hard to know what an upscale experience it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree that with the exception of OKW the DVC units are smaller but I disagree that Marriott furnishings are nicer and certainly not the best in the industry. 

I have stayed in 7 different Marriott timeshares. From the very nice Manor Club furnishings to the average at best Beachplace, they are mostly above average but no more or less nice or equipped than DVC. 

And in my experience DVC staff is much more attentive than staff at any of the Marriott's.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 10, 2006)

Some of my family stayed in an Old Key West two bedroom this last week (on our points) for two nights. Then they moved over to Marriott's Horizon resort in Orlando (on an exchange through II). They got Building 28 at Horizons (new building). They usually ALWAYS stay at Grande Vista when in Orlando.

While talking to them on the phone yesterday, they rated Grande Vista rooms a 10. They said Horizons would be a 9 1/2 (probably mainly because there is no jacuzzi tub in the master bedroom). On swimming pools they reversed it. They gave Horizons a higher rating on pools than Grande Vista (probaby because of the slides and theming). 

On Old Key West they couldn't get over how great/lush the landscaping was and how nice everybody was. They said Disney bent over backwards to make their stay great. (I need to ask them the rating on the room, though - I forgot to ask). Although they said the 2 bedroom was immaculate when they checked in.

I've heard that the new DVC resort, Saratoga Springs, is very elegant looking on the furnishings. Lots of cherry furniture and very pretty.  

I think on decor it makes a difference if the resort is new or has just had a refurbish. Marriott's Cypress Harbour looks quite nice on the remodel pictures I've seen. 

I would imagine Orlando timeshares get plenty of wear and tear with all the little kiddies making messes (not to mention the big kids).


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 10, 2006)

We spent 3 weeks in Orlando last Nov.  We had to add 2 weeks on because our TS on Captiva were still out of commission due to hurricane.

The first week was a BWV, second at Marriott's Cypress Harbour and the third at Marriott's Grande Vista.  I much preferred BWV but both Marriott's were nice.  The furniture was nicer at Grande Vista, mainly because the Cypress Harbour unit had yet to be refurbished.  I did like the overall resort at Cypress Harbour better.

If I am going on the unit alone, I would rather be at either of the two HGVC resorts or Fairfield's Bonnet Creek.  

We were at a studio at BWV (which I am never going to do again) and in 2BR units at the others but it was so much more fun at BW.  Instead of getting in the car and driving to the parks, we just walked to Epcot (our favorite park) and MGM.  Go back to our resort and walk back over for fireworks.  Can't beat that.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 11, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> I last stayed at the Manor House in Williamsburg and it still stands as the nicest timeshare I've ever seen although the location is not the greatest.  It is jaw dropping to simply walk the halls (speaking of the original section not the newer, still nice, phase).  Think "Hall of Presidents" in a timeshare and you have a basic idea of what it feels like.


This sounds great. My wife and I would like to visit Williamsburg, and I just love the colonial theme.


----------



## rachel (Mar 11, 2006)

Is a studio at bwv really that bad...someone mentioned that they would never do it again??  We have chosen an exchange into Disney's BWV (studio) over a 2 bdrm. at Marriotts Cypress Harbour.  Have I made a mistake?
2 adults and 2 children (ages: 11 and 12) traveling.  

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## cindi (Mar 11, 2006)

rachel said:
			
		

> Is a studio at bwv really that bad...someone mentioned that they would never do it again??  We have chosen an exchange into Disney's BWV (studio) over a 2 bdrm. at Marriotts Cypress Harbour.  Have I made a mistake?
> 2 adults and 2 children (ages: 11 and 12) traveling.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...




Well, if that were me, I would have to say yes. I would never want to cram four people into basically a hotel room ever again. Especially when you compare it to Cypress Harbour, which is absolutely wonderful. 

I do have a couple of days booked into a studio at Boardwalk added onto a timeshare week. My DH and I are staying there to enjoy the Disney experience and the joy of walking to Epcot and MGM. The children are joining us later, staying in the two bedroom unit. I just am not willing to go back to the old hotel days with four of us in a unit and no kitchen.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 11, 2006)

rachel said:
			
		

> Is a studio at bwv really that bad...someone mentioned that they would never do it again??  We have chosen an exchange into Disney's BWV (studio) over a 2 bdrm. at Marriotts Cypress Harbour.  Have I made a mistake?
> 2 adults and 2 children (ages: 11 and 12) traveling.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


There is nothing "bad" about a BWV studio as long as you're expecting something similar to a hotel room. 
Many here have complained about the DVC studios saying they are not on par with other TS studios.

If you are esentially expecting a hotel room with a queen bed, pull out sofa, small fridge, coffee maker, sink, toaster, and microwave, you will be very happy. If you are looking for a more extravagant studio, you may be disappointed.


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 11, 2006)

I am the one that stated I would never stay in a studio again.  Earlier in our DVC membership we stayed in studios frequently to save points.  It is just my husband and me.  I have insomnia and I am claustrophic.  This last trip I was absolutely miserable and said I would never do it again.  It's better than a hotel room but I won't stay there either unless it's a have to case.

We stayed in a 2 BR at Cypress Harbour the same trip and I enjoyed the BWV much more, even in a studio.  I'm not sure how I would feel about 4 people though.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 11, 2006)

cindi said:
			
		

> Well, if that were me, I would have to say yes. I would never want to cram four people into basically a hotel room ever again. Especially when you compare it to Cypress Harbour, which is absolutely wonderful.



Please clarify the above quote. When you say _"Especially when you compare it to Cypress Harbour, which is absolutely wonderful"_, are you referring to a CH studio, or a CH 2 bedroom?


----------



## littlestar (Mar 12, 2006)

Cypress Harbour only has 2 bedrooms, Carl. 

Rachel, if you're going to be hitting the Disney parks non stop, a studio will work okay. If you're going to be relaxing in the room, then a one or two bedroom would probably be better. When we have taken kids with us to BWV at Disney, we're hardly ever in the room. We have just used it as a place to lay down at night.

The pool at Boardwalk with the roller coaster slide is great fun for kids. Boardwalk also has a Community Hall that is nice. Here's a fun website with a pool slideshow of BWV set to music:

http://www.tagrel.com/Tours/Flash/bwvPool.shtml

Rachel, here is a site where you can see what the studio at BWV looks like (this site has pictures of a handicap/accessible studio and regular studio):

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/g_bwv.htm


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Everyone should look at those pictures*

Those are great pictures that really show how small and motel room like these units are. They do a great job of nailing decorative panels and pictures around different colored walls but that doesn't change the basic, less than Embassy Suites sized unit it is all based on.  There are good reasons that the tables & counters have only 2 chairs. 

All of them look great and are good places to use as a base of operations if you plan to be out in the parks most of the time but why you want to pay premium costs to stay only a few hours per day in a small unit is beyond my grasp.  You get far more bang for your buck elsewhere.  The magic is included in the parks which is all I need and what Disney does the best.

It brings back memories to see those as I recall vividly how disappointed we were with the size, not the look, of the units at DVC.  If I want a hotel room there are plenty out there at 1/4 the expense.


----------



## cindi (Mar 12, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Please clarify the above quote. When you say _"Especially when you compare it to Cypress Harbour, which is absolutely wonderful"_, are you referring to a CH studio, or a CH 2 bedroom?



To claify, I meant comparing a two bedroom unit at CH to a studio at Disney.  

I would be hard pressed to turn down a two bedroom over a studio if I had a whole family to deal with.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2006)

*If you are talking a choice between Marriott's Cypress Harbour two-bedroom vs. Disney*

You should take the two-bedroom over the studio at Disney.  The Marriott has an incredible whirlpool tub a king-sized bed (no Disney studio has a king), a full kitchen, a living room and a second bedroom with a queen bed and a hideabed and another bathroom, plus a washer and dryer in the unit.  How can a Disney studio compare to that? NO WAY!  

We just stayed in a very nice studio at OKW and thought the resort was very nice.  But it was a studio.  Basically a nice hotel room.  I never saw any Ethan Allen-quality furniture in the studio, but they have gorgeous decor in the Marriotts, especially the newer units at Grande Vista.

There is just no way I would ever take a Disney studio again over a Marriott.  No contest.  Now if I could get a one-bedroom at any Disney resort, I would take that.


----------



## rachel (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, Now I'm more confused than ever!!

We already have the exchange for the studio at BWV for July 2006.  I still keep searching each morn. in case a 1 bdrm. shows up.  don't know how that would work to retrade.  

Oh well, BWV studio here we come.  

When July rolls around and we return....I'll let yall know my opinion.  but  since I've never been to Cypress Harbour.....


Thanks for all the input.


Rachel


----------



## dianeschlicht (Mar 13, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> The level of quality and furnishings at most Marriott timeshares are second to none and few, including DVC, are equal.  Until you experience one it is hard to know what an upscale experience it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about astudio room or a full size villa?  OKW is a DVC resort, and the full kitchen is as big as the kitchen in most homes, and the the 1005 Sq ft for a 1 bedroom is more than adequate space.  The two bedroom villas are 1410 SQ ft.  Not sure why you think these are small.  There is a full size laundry room in the 1,2, and 3 bedroom villas at OKW, and there are full size machines in there, not just stackables that I have seen in most timeshares.  

If you are talking about a studio/lock-off, then you wont have a full kitchen or a laundry room inside the unit, but I doubt there are many timeshares that do have that in a lock off studio.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's some lockoff/studio pictures of Marriott Grande Vista:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/151076229/1151077935056418106qnAxGc

http://community.webshots.com/photo/193714786/1193724230055198171PPHZqq

http://community.webshots.com/photo/193714786/1193724251055198171uxrVee

I think the studio setups at Disney and Marriott look pretty much alike. It's basically a hotel room with a small kitchenette.

Here's some Disney Saratoga pictures of a studio:

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/ss122.jpg

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/ss123.jpg


----------



## Carl D (Mar 13, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> Here's some lockoff/studio pictures of Marriott Grande Vista:
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/151076229/1151077935056418106qnAxGc
> 
> ...


Thatnk you for the pics!
The way people talk on this site I expected studios at resorts other than DVC  to be drastically different. 
From looking at your pictures it appears that at least Grand Vista is pretty much the same.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Studios - no matter who built them - are small*

Most studios are similar to the Disney ones - thats not the problem. It's the fact that those are often offered as options to a "regular" Orlando timeshare.  Anyone expecting that and getting a DVC studio - or even non-OKW 1 bedroom - will be surprised by how small they are compared to most others. That is reinforced by the high cost which seems like it would result in a bigger, not smaller, unit.  If you go to a full 2 bedroom or a OKW 1 bedroom (the other DVC resorts are smaller) the sizes are similar but the cost is up again and not too many are around.  It's all expectations and cost.  If you plan to use the resort as your major place to spend time you'll want at least a 1BR and most likely a 2.  If you only plan to sleep there a few hours there are much better deals off site. If you want a big unit and a low cost there are also much better deals off site. The question is is it worth the premium to be on site. Of course some say yes - most say no.  If you do choose on site make sure you realize what size unit you are getting to avoid unpleasant surprises.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2006)

*A studio at Grande Vista is larger than OKW*

Has more of a kitchen and a king bed, at least in the studios at Grande Vista I have seen.  We never have to take a studio at Marriotts, Cypress Point, Summer Bay, Wyndham Palms, Vacation Village at Parkway etc., because we are ALWAYS able to get a full one bedroom or two bedroom.  

I would never take a studio of any kind, even Disney, over a larger GC or Five Star.  The difference is just too drastic.

There are a few studios that do have washer/dryer units, including VV at Parkway newer units.  I have seen others as well.  That is a nice amenity but cannot be an expectation for a studio.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 13, 2006)

I think the studios at Old Key West are right at 390 square feet. OKW has (2) queen size beds in the room instead of the pullout couch bed. That really makes the room seem smaller compared to a pullout couch. It takes up the floor space and visually makes it seem smaller to me. Also, Old Key West studios are an unusual shape instead of a strictly box/rectangle shape. Some people like them because they have the two queen beds instead of a pullout, though. But I prefer having a couch to sit on when it's just me and my husband in a studio. 

One of the best studio/efficiency units I ever saw was the Westin Kaanapali Villas on Maui. That studio had a jacuzzi tub and a great sitting area. It was really deluxe - nice.


----------



## Dean (Mar 13, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> It is a let down when compared to Marriott. In some cases it is to meet the "theme" but in every case I've ever seen the furnishings aren't even close to Marriott timeshare quality.  Like the "magic" it is hard to explain but it is the difference between a nice Chevy or Corrolla vs a Cadillac or Lexus. The base frame may be the same but the end result is miles apart. For those who judge the timeshare unit experience based on Marriott the DVC units of the same size designation (1 BR, 2BR, etc) aren't in the same league.  Thats ignoring the size and other differences that would most likely also be a negative surprise to a Marriott owner.


I own Marriott and DVC and IMO DVC quality and furnishings are every bit the equal overall to any Marriott I've seen including Barony, Grande Ocean, HI, Surfwatch, Ocean Pointe and Grande Vista.  And certainly better than a number of other Marriott's I've seen including Cypress Harbour, HP, and Monarch.  Certainly many of the on site DVC resorts are smaller than some other resorts but I'd say a proper comparison for Marriott would be places like Maui, the Kauai Surf and Aruba.  And while they are smaller than GO, GV and OP, they certainly are in the same size range as Barony, Legends Edge & Aruba, all places I have the info on and/or have seen first hand (1070 to low 1200 sq feet).


----------



## Dean (Mar 13, 2006)

rachel said:
			
		

> Is a studio at bwv really that bad...someone mentioned that they would never do it again??  We have chosen an exchange into Disney's BWV (studio) over a 2 bdrm. at Marriotts Cypress Harbour.  Have I made a mistake?
> 2 adults and 2 children (ages: 11 and 12) traveling.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I'd say the studios are the weak link at DVC.  If you compare to say GV, they have the same potential and DVC chose not to have a more rounded mini kitchen.  At GV you have a full setting, plates, silverware and cooking bowls for microwave.  At DVC in a studio, you get none of that other than a one nights setting for 4 of paper type items.  The appliances are all about the same including minifridge, microwave, toaster, coffee maker and the like.


----------

